# Surfside 11/23/204



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Man. Wicked west wind. 3-4 foot crashing waves. Very strong side current. Couldn't keep any baits locked down. Plenty bait to be had but conditions were a real PITA. Even surfers were just watching from the beach and leaving the boards on top of the car. Monday or Tuesday looks a lot better than today! Gottah go when you can..


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

Wind played havoc yesterday too. Had to fish channel at the Jetty instead, but it ended up paying off.


----------



## SaltWater Hook'n (Dec 10, 2013)

Planned on hitting Quintana or Surfside this weekend. Replace the turkey with reds, flounder and trout!:texasflag


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

They hitting down there? Bbgarcia what do you mean "payed off". Come on lol


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

iamatt said:


> They hitting down there? Bbgarcia what do you mean "payed off". Come on lol


I ate the evidence! LOL

(Check out my report)


----------

